# KDE ist ohne Netzwerkanschluß sehr langsam

## Methusalem

Moin zusammen,

da ihr mir heute morgen schon einmal so gut geholfen habt, hier direkt die nächste Frage:

Wenn ich KDE starte, ohne das ich den Rechner am Netz hängen habe, dauert es eine halbe Ewigkeit bis KDE da ist. Auch das starten von Anwendungen unter KDE dauert ne halbe Ewigkeit (z.B. Terminal > 60 sec.). Ich vermute, das es irgend ein Prozess ist, der da quer schießt. Mit Netzwerkanschluß läuft der Laptop ohne Probleme!

Ich habe eine GRP Installation hier auf dem Rechner.

Hier noch schnell meine Prozessliste. Ich kenne mich leider noch nicht so gut mit den Prozessen aus:

    1 ?        S      0:06 init

    2 ?        SW     0:00 [migration_CPU0]

    3 ?        SW     0:00 [keventd]

    6 ?        SWN    0:00 [ksoftirqd_CPU0]

    7 ?        SW     0:00 [kswapd]

    8 ?        SW     0:00 [kscand]

    9 ?        SW     0:00 [bdflush]

   10 ?        SW     0:00 [kupdated]

   18 ?        SW     0:00 [khubd]

   24 ?        DW     0:12 [kjournald]

  161 ?        S      0:00 /sbin/devfsd /dev

 1376 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/syslogd -m 0

 1378 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/klogd -c 3 -2

 1401 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

 1446 ?        S      0:00 login -- root

 1447 vc/2     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

 1448 vc/3     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

 1449 vc/4     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

 1450 vc/5     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

 1451 vc/6     S      0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

 1454 vc/1     S      0:00 -bash

 1480 ?        S      0:00 kdm

 1481 ?        S      5:30 /etc/X11/X -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-mWWdrA

 1482 ?        S      0:00 -:0

 1505 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh /etc/X11/Sessions/kde-3.1.2

 1537 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh --login /usr/kde/3.1/bin/startkde

 1560 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit: Running...

 1563 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit: dcopserver --nosid

 1566 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit: klauncher

 1568 ?        S      0:01 kdeinit: kded

 1578 ?        S      0:22 kdeinit: klaptopdaemon

 1602 ?        S      0:10 //usr/kde/3.1/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -l 3 -f

 1604 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit: knotify

 1624 ?        S      0:00 kwrapper ksmserver

 1626 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit: ksmserver

 1627 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit: kwin -session 1056e537ca000106434522400000015820000_1065606214_792937

 1629 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit: kdesktop

 1631 ?        S      0:14 kdeinit: kicker

 1632 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit: kio_file file /tmp/ksocket-root/klauncheriYpBac.slave-socket /tmp/ksocket-root/kdesktop5

 1635 ?        S      0:02 kdeinit: klipper

 1637 ?        S      0:21 kdeinit: konsole -session 1031e59745000106560599000000016300005_1065606214_33760

 1638 ?        S      0:00 korgac --miniicon korganizer

 1640 ?        S      0:00 kalarmd --login

 1641 pts/0    S      0:00 /bin/bash

 3695 ?        S      0:00 /var/tmp/portage/firebird-1.0.3/work/FirebirdCS-1.0.3.972-0/opt/interbase/bin/gds_lock_mgr

 5543 ?        S      0:00 /var/tmp/portage/firebird-1.0.3/work/interbase/interbase/bin/gds_lock_mgr

28817 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/opera

28818 ?        S      0:20 /opt/opera/lib/opera/7.11-20030515.1/opera --binarydir /opt/opera/lib/opera/7.11-20030515.1

28819 ?        S      0:00 /opt/opera/lib/opera/7.11-20030515.1/opera --binarydir /opt/opera/lib/opera/7.11-20030515.1

29091 pts/0    R      0:00 ps -ax

----------

## dertobi123

Hast du deinen Hostnamen in die /etc/hosts eingetragen?

Tobias

----------

## Methusalem

Moin Tobias,

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Hast du deinen Hostnamen in die /etc/hosts eingetragen?

 

Ja, dort stehen die beiden folgenden Zeilen drinn:

127.0.0.1 localhost

192.168.22.77 merkurius.olympus.lan

Sollte also richtig sein. Der Rechner heist nur merkurius. Ich probiers jetzt gleich mal ohne das olympus.lan

----------

## Methusalem

Moin Tobias,

 *methusalem wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Hast du deinen Hostnamen in die /etc/hosts eingetragen? 
> 
> Ja, dort stehen die beiden folgenden Zeilen drinn:
> ...

 

Ich fasse es nicht! Ohne Olympus.lan klappt es! Watt soll das denn nu? Laut Anleitung soll das doch extra drann, wenn der Rechner in nem lokalen Netz hängt. Oder hab ich da was total falsch gelesen?

----------

## dertobi123

Am besten schreibst du durch ein Leerzeichen getrennt beides rein, also einmal mit und einmal ohne Domäne.

Tobias

----------

## beejay

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Am besten schreibst du durch ein Leerzeichen getrennt beides rein, also einmal mit und einmal ohne Domäne.
> 
> Tobias

 

So wie es ja auch in der Kommentarzeile am Anfang der Datei und in der Manpage zur selbigen steht  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Pfui, wer liest denn sowas?  :Very Happy: 

Aus deinem  :Wink:  interpretiere ich, dass das was für die FAQ wäre?  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## dR0PS

wenn man schon den FQDN mit in die hosts nehmen möchte, dann bitte in der richtigen Reihenfolge. 

Habe gerade bei den verzweigten Posts einen Fehler gesehen.

Also bitte so rum:

127.0.0.1      <FQDN> localhost <hostname>

Hatte mal gelesen, das die Reihenfolge doch sehr interessant werden kann...  :Wink: 

was das jetzt in puncto Geschwindigkeitsprobleme auflöst/verschlechtert kann ich nicht beurteilen.

----------

